# Do you speak English?



## mikasa_90

_Hello again!Sorry for my second post for today 
But now the question is for Czech.
I have a  exercise: I have to choose the correct translation of the sentence  in english.

I think that is :
Vy nemluvite anglicky.


Unfurtunately I don't have a vocabulary and I don't know the words.
 
_


----------



## winpoj

Hello,

"Do you speak English?" translates as "Mluvíš anglicky?" (informal) or "Mluvíte anglicky?" (formal).

Other options include "Hovoříš (hovoříte) anglicky?" and "Umíš (umíte) anglicky?".


----------



## kelt

Hey,

Mluvíte anglicky? would be the most proper way, since it is formal. For informal use Mluvíš anglicky? or Umíš anglicky? are the best.


----------



## PocketWatch

winpoj said:


> Other options include "Hovoříš (hovoříte) anglicky?" and "Umíš (umíte) anglicky?".


What are the verbs for these other options? I'm guessing they are Hovořit and umit. Do they translate simply to "to speak" or is there a specific time to use them?


----------



## Jana337

Hovořit - to talk (but rather formal), umět - can (kind of - we use it for capabilities but not for "can you help me?").


----------



## kelt

Hovořit (converse, discuss) is very formal and you wouldn't hear it outside let's say court. Or someone may use it to sum up an interview. Can't think of more examples.

Umět (can, know, be able to) is a general verb, which is also used to express one's knowledge of a language.


----------

